# Flash CS3 Export Problem



## j posch (May 12, 2008)

I have designed a web banner in flash, it has an animated text, which plays back fine in flash. But when I export as a swf movie, some of the letters are missing the corners. I have used a standard Helvetica white font, really confused?


----------



## Natobasso (May 14, 2008)

Can you post an example somewhere so we can see it? Sounds like the font you are using is corrupt or unavailable to you for ripping for this purpose. Sometimes fonts have screen fonts but are protected and can't be rasterized...

Make sure that your text is an object and not directly placed into a frame. You get better control that way.

Is your fps at 30?


----------

